# Thanks!



## jimnpen (Aug 20, 2006)

We attended our first club meeting this month and would just like to say thanks to all for the friendly reception. We especially appreciated Cheryl taking time to sit with us and talk over the algae problems we're having in our tank. Her advice was most helpful! We are monitoring our CO2 and have already seen some results. We have lots more to learn and more trial and error I"m sure. We'll be sending in our membership fee soon.

Jim & Penney Ryan


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm glad I was helpful. At the time, I wasn't sure, because I was having several conversations at once.  Keep us posted until the next meeting. We want to hear how you beat back the algae. It is a battle we have all fought at one time or another.

I have hair algae on my rocks, but I ignore it. I choose not to see the algae. Algae is merely a state of mind.

Cheryl


----------

